# Whelen Light bar narrowing project..pics



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

So I decided my ECCO dual beacon set up (that of course I modified for cruise lights and removed the Ecco internal module bulbs/circuit board) was time to go and get a Whelen edge bar. I put regular Whelen hide-away bulbs in place of the bulbs/circuit board so; any strobe power pack on the market can be used. I might be selling this unit soon.

I got a Whelen edge 9000 light bar I got on ebay for 59.00 including free shipping. It started out as a 48" unit that had blue lenses, 4 corner strobes, alley lights, take downs and front and rear wig wags.

Here are the modifications and the plans:
48" (44" alum housing) is way too big and will not fit on my headache rack. I cut about 12.5" total out of it. 6.25" off of each end. I did this after mocking up all the lights. The only lights I will not use are the 2 take downs, since I have KC off road lights anyway. When you cut the ends off (see pics), you loose the ability to mount the alley lights, which I wanted, so you have to machine the section of each end and drill holes for the mounts. I also am adding another strobe module UB412 (someone gave it to me, free), so there will be 8 strobes total . I mocked it up and it fits where the siren would go. I just have to find some brackets on ebay which are 1.00 each. I also need to re-locate the wig-wag board as well. I do have to buy 4 twist lock strobes that will fit where the wig wags were and moving the wig wags will reside right next to the corner strobes. Anyone who has had one of these apart will know what I mean. I am also going to make a steady burn cruise light LED set up. Here are some pics to start. I also need to order an amber lens kit and building custom mounts to adapt to my headache rack. Of course more wiring, which I really like to do.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Got more done on this thing. Made some custom brackets that will be bolted to my headache rack. Also the uprights will have some 3/4" LEDs as well. Had to move the main harness hole. Now you see it now you done. Also made some stantions for the second strobe module. This will house 2 modules and control 8 strobes as I also have the wig wag module and alley lights. This will also be removable as I also made dummy plates. The wires will be hidden in the left tube and routed to the hole in the headache rack. You will not see wires. Also it will have a little bit of anti theft on this. Just enough to make it a PITA to try and swipe.

Pics.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

More pics


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

More pics

Now you see it.









Now you don't


















Mock up.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

More pics.

Those KC lites will be move out and forward.









Stantions I machined and threaded each end. This was the easiest.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

pic of machined stantion for the extra strobe module.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

you do really nice work


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Morrissey snow removal;1644899 said:


> you do really nice work


Agreed. That is sharp!Thumbs Up


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Can't wait to see more of it.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Finally, somebody who knows how to weld. Nice work!


----------



## Mitchplows (Oct 18, 2013)

That's awesome. Good job I'm building a custom code 3 bar that I'm converting to led


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks great and nice work! I have two empty housings and a huge box full of parts I have been wanting to this same thing with. You have inspired me. 
Keep the updates coming.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Update. I have decided to go with an EB6 light bar module. This controls 6 strobes, I am going to run the wigwag and take down module that came with the bar too.. I was going to go with a whelen ISP 188 (8 head 180 watts) set up and run the strobe wires from in the truck to the headache rack. Kind of like I have the set up now with the 2 ECCO lights and the PAR36 strobes in the headache rack. However the bundle of wires now will add a lot more to the size of it if I add 4 more strobe wires to it. I know I still have to add some trigger wires and power wires to the bar but will be considerably less size to the main harness. I still will keep the PAR36 in the headache rack and run them with my ISP-88 box I have behind my seat now(that also runs my nova grille strobes).

Here is a shot of my test set up of the EB6 power pack. Everything works. I did have a question for whelen even after I download the PDF. They answered me right back within a couple of hours. Great people. I have amber lenes coming that I have to cut down. Still have a lot of work to do on this project. I hope to get it complete before plowing season.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Morrissey snow removal;1644899 said:


> you do really nice work


^^ X2 Thumbs Up


----------



## Norman777 (Oct 22, 2014)

*Whelen installation done easy!!!*

Just ordered a Whelen from ELU - EmergencyLightsUnlimited, they stock off road led lights at reasonable rates. I wanted to install it on my tailgate spreader. I actually spoke to a guy there who helped me customize the brackets etc. so installation was simple. But you've done a great job, the DIY is very impressive.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Norman777;1851180 said:


> Just ordered a Whelen from ELU - EmergencyLightsUnlimited, they stock off road led lights at reasonable rates. I wanted to install it on my tailgate spreader. I actually spoke to a guy there who helped me customize the brackets etc. so installation was simple. But you've done a great job, the DIY is very impressive.


Thanks Norman. The problem with these projects is they get in the way of other projects that have a higher pecking order. So sometime they sit and sit.
Right now I am working on my CNC plasma cutter table project build. So once again this takes a back seat. I have other strobes on my truck for plowing so as long as my plow and truck are ready for this season I am good.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Poke - you said you needed to get back on this, so just helping.

I'm about to order a new set of lenses for a bar that is probably similar to yours, an old 9000 series, and wondered where you got yours from? Seems like best bet is the $120/free shipping set on Ebay but would buy local if it was close to that. Thx


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Too many other pending projects. Yup i got the same lens kit on ebay.


----------

